

Any Hackers in Charlotte, NC? - jharper

I have an excellent location if you guys would like to meet up for beers, gaming, and coding.
======
dottertrotter
you can see others in your area at <http://www.hackrtrackr.com>

------
jharper
What's everybody's background?

I'm currently coding in Ruby on Rails. Studied CS and Math at Appalachian
State (graduated in 2004). Working at Enventys in Charlotte
(<http://www.enventys.com>).

We could definitely meet up at the Enventys facilities ... cool place to hang
out.

------
freikwcs
We're in Clemson. We make it up to Charlotte every now and then - definitely
interested in some sort of meetup.

~~~
ssanders82
Clemson? Me too. Didn't think anybody else lived here. What's your background,
you a student?

------
icculus
I'm in Charlotte: <http://icculus.org/~icculus/>

------
ldenman
I'm in the area and definitely down for coding/pizza/beer.

------
ph0rque
my brother is a dev in Charlotte... I'll send him this post.

